# year 12 language requirement



## Annie Austin (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am wondering if there is a requirement for a second language to complete year 12, or if only English is required?
TIA


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you'll find that by year 12, language study is optional.


----------



## Annie Austin (Feb 18, 2011)

great thanks!!!
Am still trying to figure all the implications of relocating to OZ )
might explain why I cant seem to find info about it on-line


----------

